# UP and MONSTERS, INC movies both out on BLU RAY soon



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

If you enjoy clean family humor, enjoy stunning animated HD -

*On 11/10/09 *- both the classic Monsters, Inc. and UP are being released on Blu Ray disk.

It pays to shop around pricing on these, as Walmart, Amazon, and Best Buy all have promotions. Right now...$22.86 at Wally World is the lowest.

Pre-sales of UP are very strong, while Monsters Inc on Blu Ray are also going well at Amazon.

Both of these on Blu Ray appear "almost 3D" in their clarity and video presentation. Excellent for kids as well...but honestly....I'm no kid and enjoyed them both.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

"UP" just got a perfect 100 for video quality in it's review over at AVS Forum. Now I really can't wait for this release.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Saw that... and an overall 98 (which means the audio scored high as well).

Already have my Up/Monsters Inc preorder in at Amazon, just waiting for them to release.

I didn't see Up in theaters so that one will be completely new to me.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I'll buy anything Pixar puts out. These guys are geniuses.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm buying both but quite frankly I'm looking forward more to see Logan's Run on Blu-Ray next week.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's off-topic... but you know, I haven't seen Logan's Run in a long time and I had toyed with it... but figured I'd wait and see if I can snag it cheaper after release.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

MONSTERS, INC is on my list. Forrest Gump too.

Saving Private Ryan, Titanic and Apollo 13 are others I'm waiting on...!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> MONSTERS, INC is on my list. Forrest Gump too.
> 
> Saving Private Ryan, Titanic and Apollo 13 are others I'm waiting on...!


All "keepers" on Blu ray for sure.

Star Trek (2009) is coming up soon too....and looking forward to seeing that in HD on the :"big screen" here too.

The other nice thing going on is that prices seem to be dropping (players and disks)...even on many new releases for Blu Ray.

I suspect that with many popular titles being released in Nov & Dec this year...and the holidays....2009 Blu ray slaes will finish with a bang.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

There is also a $10 rebate on Forrest Gump Blu Ray, if you send in the form inside with proofs of purchase for it and if you originally bought the regular DVD version in the past.


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There is also a $10 rebate on Forrest Gump Blu Ray, if you send in the form inside with proofs of purchase for it and if you originally bought the regular DVD version in the past.


Do all studios do this? Now that I have a BR player, I'm interested in updating some of my DVD's to BR.

Ryan


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Looking forward to _Up._ It was conceivably the best movie I saw in 2009.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The other nice thing going on is that prices seem to be dropping (players and disks)...even on many new releases for Blu Ray.


I was in Sam's Club yesterday and they had a name brand BluRay player for $129... Of course, I don't remember the actual brand!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DJSix said:


> Do all studios do this? Now that I have a BR player, I'm interested in updating some of my DVD's to BR.
> 
> Ryan


Nope...its a limited promo.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I ordered the combo of "Up" and "Monsters Inc." from Amazon in 4 disc Blu-ray editions for $32.98 yesterday. If the price should drop on Up and/or Monsters before release, they'll adjust price.


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

Cholly said:


> I ordered the combo of "Up" and "Monsters Inc." from Amazon in 4 disc Blu-ray editions for $32.98 yesterday. If the price should drop on Up and/or Monsters before release, they'll adjust price.


There's actually another promo now:

HERE.

If you're interested in any of those movies, you can order UP and one of them for $10 off. Add Monsters, Inc to your order for another $10 off.

You'd have to cancel your current order and re-order to do it, but you'd be getting another movie for about $10 more.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tralfaz said:


> There's actually another promo now:
> 
> HERE.
> 
> ...


WOW - these latest Blu Ray deals keep getting better and better!

With more of these kinds of deals showing up, and the Black Friday deals on both Blu Ray players and disks....more and more new folks will get to enjoy High Def movie viewing too.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

let me say i loved this movie

so i brought the dvd never opened it i got it at kmart with the sticker still on it will kmart let me swap it for the blu ray ?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

pez2002 said:


> let me say i loved this movie
> 
> so i brought the dvd never opened it i got it at kmart with the sticker still on it will kmart let me swap it for the blu ray ?


Won't know without trying...but if it has their sticker...even without a receipt...they'll likely give you a store credit that you can use towards another purchase - like the Blu Ray version.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Up was my favorite film of '09. Get it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My copy of Up, Monsters Inc, and Star Trek was ordered today through Amazon. They should arrive by Thanksgiving.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Check your grocers frozen foods section. There is a $5 rebate on UP with the purchase of two (2) Birds Eye Voila! meals.


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

RobertE said:


> Check your grocers frozen foods section. There is a $5 rebate on UP with the purchase of two (2) Birds Eye Voila! meals.


HERE. There's also a coupon in this sunday's paper for $1 off two bags of Voila.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Here are all of the other rebates as well.

http://adisney.go.com/disneyvideos/animatedfilms/up/main.html#/epk/partners/

Plus if you live in Oregon, Washington, or Idaho, Fred Meyer has a 15% off coupon in their Sunday ad and you get a free box of Rice Krispies cereal. Essentially with all the savings, one Blue Ray copy will cost you 11.49 while the DVD copy will cost you .44 cents.

Plus there's a special treat inside the Blue Ray or DVD which allow you to get a free plush Kevin doll.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Having just picked up my copy today....I was a bit surprised to see alot of folks picking up both UP and Monsters in almost equal numbers - at least at the Best Buy store in my area. There were at least 15 people in lines getting both flicks on Blu Ray.

Their deal where you buy UP at $23.99 and get $10 off Monsters Ince has apparently inspired some folks to get them both (which is what I did) and save some $$$.


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Their deal where you buy UP at $23.99 and get $10 off Monsters Ince has apparently inspired some folks to get them both (which is what I did) and save some $$$.


There were a lot better deals than that. There's a $10 off Up coupon, an $8 off Monsters, Inc coupon and the $10 off combo deal at many places.

I bought mine at Target for a total of $11.84

19.99 (Up) + $18.99 (price match BB) - 10 (up coupon) - 8 (Monsters, inc coupon) - 10 (Target combo coupon) = $10.96 + tax

Several people have reported using the combo coupon on the monsters, inc box as well, getting both BD's for $1.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tralfaz said:


> There were a lot better deals than that. There's a $10 off Up coupon, an $8 off Monsters, Inc coupon and the $10 off combo deal at many places.
> 
> I bought mine at Target for a total of $11.84
> 
> ...


Absolutely...lots of great deals indeed.

In my case:

$19.96 *UP* price match at Best Buy with $10 rebate pending ($9.96 NET)
+
$17.96 *MONSTERS INC *price match at Best Buy - $8 coupon ($9.96 NET)

Many stores are getting wise to using multiple coupons in combinations, as the $8.00 one, for example, says "cannot beused in combination....".

But getting new release movies like this at $9.96 a piece on Blu Ray is still quite a great bargain.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Got it at Target for $19.99 less $10 coupon. Woo hoo!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The picture quality of Up on Bluray is just simply amazing.


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes, gorgeous looking movie, but I was disappointed in the movie itself. When I watch Pixar movies I'm more interested in light-hearted kid fare that I can enjoy with my two young children. They were both bored with not only UP, but Wall-E, as well. Pixar seems to be trying to make too many "statements" with their films lately. Cars, Toy Story(s), Finding Nemo, Monsters, Inc., etc. are filled with funny moments throughout the entire film and that's what I've started to look forward to. Up and Wall-E had too many parts that I had to try and explain to my 4 year old (and the 6 year old), and I don't even want to get started on the whole "wife" issue and trying to explain that.


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

rudeney said:


> I'll buy anything Pixar puts out. These guys are geniuses.


Yep! Those guys are great!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

tralfaz said:


> Yes, gorgeous looking movie, but I was disappointed in the movie itself. When I watch Pixar movies I'm more interested in light-hearted kid fare that I can enjoy with my two young children. They were both bored with not only UP, but Wall-E, as well. Pixar seems to be trying to make too many "statements" with their films lately. Cars, Toy Story(s), Finding Nemo, Monsters, Inc., etc. are filled with funny moments throughout the entire film and that's what I've started to look forward to. Up and Wall-E had too many parts that I had to try and explain to my 4 year old (and the 6 year old), and I don't even want to get started on the whole "wife" issue and trying to explain that.


It's rated PG...


----------

